# My NOS Neo Primato



## sneyer

I just picked this frameset up last week from a bike shop in PA. It's a NOS 2000 De Rosa Neo Primato. It's been sitting in the shop for the last eight years! The shop had a couple of nice old De Rosa similar to this one, but in different sizes. A fellow forumite on the Serotta site tipped me off to it. Be careful...the orange will burn your eyes if you stare at it for too long. The frame and fork are both Columbus Genius. I'm waiting on a couple more parts before I start the build.


----------



## barry1021

so this is what you are abandoning the MXL for?

SWEET!! Very much want to hear about the ride with genius. Can you PM as to what may be left at the shop pls.

b21


----------



## sneyer

Thanks!

Yep, this is the replacement for the MX Leader. This will be my 4th De Rosa (I still own the 1st one I bought, but like a dumb*** I sold the other two). The geometery on the De Rosa's just seem to fit me and my riding style better. I found that I was only riding the MX Leader on really long rides, or rides on really crappy roads.


----------



## De Rosa UD

the fork isnt't original one!

didn't know if the rear derailleur hanger was chrome plated original. all primatos i've seen have painted hangers. but historical de rosa steel frames (everything made before 2002) isn't my special operations field. 

please check if it has De Rosa stamped on the uper end of the seat stays. and if it has De Rosa stamping on the bottom bracket.

It is a nice frame though!
How do you want to build it up?


----------



## sneyer

The fork is original to the frame. The 2000 and 2001 Neo Primatos had a Genius uni-crown fork (not sure about 2002). The seat lug doesn't have the De Rosa stamping, but the BB shell does. I'll snap a photo when I get home. I'm 100% confident it's original b/c, 1) I used to sell these, and 2) the shop gave me the page out of the Gita catalog for the 2001 model year. It's shows this frame and fork, with slightly different graphics, a Titanio with the same fork, and the Merak. The catalog says the lugs were made specifically for De Rosa by Columbus to work with the Genius tubing, it's a much larger diameter than my SLX Pro.

The build will be 2008 Record, Neutron Ultra wheels, 3t Pro Ti stem, Deda 215 DD bars, and a fluted Super Record seat post. Still trying to decide on the saddle, but my a** has been enjoying the Arione's lately. Oops, and a black King headset.



De Rosa UD said:


> the fork isnt't original one!
> 
> didn't know if the rear derailleur hanger was chrome plated original. all primatos i've seen have painted hangers. but historical de rosa steel frames (everything made before 2002) isn't my special operations field.
> 
> please check if it has De Rosa stamped on the uper end of the seat stays. and if it has De Rosa stamping on the bottom bracket.
> 
> It is a nice frame though!
> How do you want to build it up?


----------



## MERAKMAN

Yeah thats the original fork all right, all original there. The Neo Primato had a carbon fork from 2002-2003 and I believe it changes back to steel in 2004/05. 

What other De Rosas did they have in the shop, are you in the USA?


----------



## sneyer

They had two other Neo Primatos, a 56cm and a 57cm both in red, and two track bikes, a 54cm (SLX) and a 49cm (Primato EL/OS). PM me your email and I'll send you the closeout list. Prices were really good IMO. I'm in the US, and the shop was in PA.


----------



## barry1021

sneyer said:


> They had two other Neo Primatos, a 56cm and a 57cm both in red, and two track bikes, a 54cm (SLX) and a 49cm (Primato EL/OS). PM me your email and I'll send you the closeout list. Prices were really good IMO. I'm in the US, and the shop was in PA.


So like its been MONTHS already, where the hell are the built pix!!!!!!:cryin: 

b21


----------



## SystemShock

Don't dig the unicrown fork... it just seems _wrong_ paired with such a nice frame, somehow.

Other than that, sweet.
.


----------



## sneyer

*Too true, too true...*

I totally hear what you're saying, but what it lacks in good looks, it makes-up in ride quality. It's much stiffer than the flat crowned fork on my SLX. Much less flex under braking, but still doesn't look as good as it could.



SystemShock said:


> Don't dig the unicrown fork... it just seems _wrong_ paired with such a nice frame, somehow.
> 
> Other than that, sweet.
> .


----------



## Ride-Fly

Scott, what size is your frame? Gotta hurry and build that badboy up!!! Needs to be ridden this summer!! Thanks again for passing that info!


----------



## SystemShock

sneyer said:


> I totally hear what you're saying, but what it lacks in good looks, it makes-up in ride quality. It's much stiffer than the flat crowned fork on my SLX. Much less flex under braking, but still doesn't look as good as it could.


Maybe a semi-sloping fork crown? A lot of steel Merckxs had those, looked pretty good, and the shorter fork blades compared to flat-crown forks would probably = better stiffness.
.


----------



## jobim

Great Bike!!

I have a similar one with silver coating.
It has a "ACCIAIO" printing on the seat tube & uni-crown fork, too.
With Shimano Dura-Ace 7700 group set.
Mavic Ceramic Wheels.
Like photo below.

But there are something different on my Neo Primato.
1. No chromed area on the right chain stay.
2. No "De Rosa" stamp on the rear fork tip.

Could anyone help me to recognize it's year & tubing.

Thank you



sneyer said:


> The fork is original to the frame. The 2000 and 2001 Neo Primatos had a Genius uni-crown fork (not sure about 2002). The seat lug doesn't have the De Rosa stamping, but the BB shell does. I'll snap a photo when I get home. I'm 100% confident it's original b/c, 1) I used to sell these, and 2) the shop gave me the page out of the Gita catalog for the 2001 model year. It's shows this frame and fork, with slightly different graphics, a Titanio with the same fork, and the Merak. The catalog says the lugs were made specifically for De Rosa by Columbus to work with the Genius tubing, it's a much larger diameter than my SLX Pro.
> 
> The build will be 2008 Record, Neutron Ultra wheels, 3t Pro Ti stem, Deda 215 DD bars, and a fluted Super Record seat post. Still trying to decide on the saddle, but my a** has been enjoying the Arione's lately. Oops, and a black King headset.


----------

